# Using KNK MAXX Cutter with the Oobling Software



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Has anyone had success finding an available driver that can be used to cut directly from Oobling to a KNK MAXX cutter? I have installed all 22 Foison drivers listed in the Oobling software but none of them have worked for me. I remembered Sandy McC saying that the Foison driver would work but I have had no luck in finding the correct driver.

I have also tried creating a design in Oobling and exporting as an eps but when I open the file up in my ACS software the circle size changes and they are no longer round anymore. Instead of being 3.3 dia they change to 3.3 x 2.9 or 2.9 x 2.8 and the funny thing is if you go around and select different circles they range in all different sizes so one might be 3.0 x 2.9 but the one next to it is 2.9 x 2.8. The same thing happens when I export an eps file from ACS and import into Oobling. Since they are both made by Cadlink I'm thinking it's a software problem within both programs. 

I upgraded to Oobling because the software is exactly like like ACS with new features but I haven't been able to use it because I can't cut directly from it or I'm dealing with the odd shaped circles in the eps file. If anyone has had any success in finding a driver for the KNK MAXX in the OObling software I would be grateful if you would share the info. Or any tips to keep the circles from changing sizes in an eps file would be of great help too!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Here is an example of what is happening when I import an eps file into my ACS software.

I download the free font of the month today from Synergy17. I'm assuming the font was originally made using the Oobling software but can't say for sure. When I typed out the letters and ungrouped the design so that I could individually select each circle. The circles indicated in pink are a different size than the black circles. the black circles are 4.87mm x 4.87mm and the pink circles are either a 4.87mm x 4.9mm or 4.9mm x 4.87mm. The different size circles do not really effect hole size after you cut the template. The biggest difference I have noticed is it slows down the cutter because they are no longer perfect circles. 

If anyone else downloads the free font today I would like to know if they are getting the same results that I am. I would also like to know what software program you are using.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

This is the results I received after importing the font and typing it out in my Oobling software. I got the same results no matter which software I used.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes this is very typical result with Rhinestone fonts.... It's just how the fonts are made... Any TTF font you might buy will likely give you a similar result....

The fix... Easy... Just go to the Transform Window in Oobling and choose the replace with Rhinestones option... Select all the individual circles... Select the rhinestone you want to replace the existing circles with... And replace... Now you have perfect circles... 

I do the exact same thing in CorelDRAW...


Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there!

This is something that isn't specific to OOBling as Kevin stated. When I take a font into CorelDraw or any other program and break it apart, the circles there aren't perfectly round either. The photos you posted don't look normal though. The edges look absolutely jagged instead of rounded. Are you doing a replace with rhinestones before exporting it as an eps? To that end, you should be able to type out your text in KNK and cut it that way as well. 

I know you said that you assume that the fonts are "created" in OOBling but that's not the case. OOBling 9 has a feature where you can create your own fonts, but they will save as VEF fonts instead of TTF or OTF. VEF is the proprietary font extension for CADlink based programs and will only work in CADlink programs like OOBling. We could have done that so that people who want our fonts would have to buy OOBling to use them, but we didn't want to do that. We felt like that wasn't fair.

So yes, this font was stoned in OOBling because that's the fastest way for me since that's what I use every day but it was exported out as perfect circles and taken into a font making program to turn it into a TTF font.

Try the Replace with Rhinestones feature and let me know how that works!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Kevin and Stephanie for your replies. The example images I posted are due to a low pixel setting I use my default setting when I export images from my design programs and are not what the actual circles look like in the program....so sorry about that. 

I did not realize that it is "normal" to get random irregular circles upon importing/exporting an eps file from one program to another. I have purchase a couple of eps files from other sources but have not had any issues with random circles changing sizes so I thought it might be a CadLink problem because those are the two softwares I am using. 

As of right my only option is to cut from my ACS program since I cannot locate a driver for my KNK MAXX in the Oobling software. I realize there is not a "replace with rhinestone feature" in the ACS program but does anyone know of a feature in the software that I could use to get all of the cirlces round and back to the same size? Like I said the irregular circles do not effect brushing the rhinestones in the template but it sure does slow down the cutter.

I will use the "Replace with Rhinestone" feature in Oobling before I exported the file as an eps and see if the results are any different. I'll post my results. 

Thank you both for your help. I'm very anxious to use Oobling for all of my designing but until I solve the driver issue or buy an new cutter I still have to use the ACS software.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> Thanks Kevin and Stephanie for your replies. The example images I posted are due to a low pixel setting I use my default setting when I export images from my design programs and are not what the actual circles look like in the program....so sorry about that.
> 
> I did not realize that it is "normal" to get random irregular circles upon importing/exporting an eps file from one program to another. I have purchase a couple of eps files from other sources but have not had any issues with random circles changing sizes so I thought it might be a CadLink problem because those are the two softwares I am using.
> 
> ...


Yes I think we are talking about two different things...

With your font.... It's common for the circles to not be perfect circles... If you really want to study the "circle of the font... The number of nodes with your font circle is like 16... The number for a "perfect rhinestone circle" only 4... Your cutter sees every single node and has to process it... Thus the reason it slows down...

That said once you export a "perfect circle" from Oolbing... You should still get a perfect circle in ACS/KNK Studio...

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Here are my results from typing the letters out in Oobling, replacing with rhinestones, exporting as and eps and then importing the eps file into my ACS program. The circle dia was 3.23mm after replacing with rhinestones and when I imported it all the grey circles are 3.24mm x 3.26mm and the red are 3.23mm x 3.26mm.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

katruax said:


> Yes I think we are talking about two different things...
> 
> With your font.... It's common for the circles to not be perfect circles... If you really want to study the "circle of the font... The number of nodes with your font circle is like 16... The number for a "perfect rhinestone circle" only 4... Your cutter sees every single node and has to process it... Thus the reason it slows down...
> 
> ...


This is not only happening with the typeable fonts. I have other designs that I created from scratch in Oobling and when I import the eps file into my ACS program the circles had been changed to all different size circles too. I have not had this problem with the few eps file designs that I have purchased from other sources so that's why I thought it might be a CadLink issue.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I use KNK Studio to cut to my cutter which is a Cadlink product too similar to ACS and OOBling and I cuss at it everyday!... Ancient old software that hasn't been changed in YEARS and it's a TURD!....

I'm looking to switch cutting software but like you have had some trouble finding a driver for KNK cutters...

I tried my WinPC Sign 2010 but I couldn't find a driver that would work... 

But KNK Studio... DRIVES ME CRAZY EVERDAY!

I guess I was spoiled with my old LXI Software... LOVED IT!... Some people hate that though...

The minor differences you are seeing shouldn't matter though... That said one would think it would export the same...

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Kevin, to be fair to CADlink, I need to point out that KNK is an OEM software, which means that the company who buys it from CADlink, rebrands it, and resells it decides what features to include/exclude and when/if it gets updated or upgraded. That's not something CADlink can decide or do.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> This is not only happening with the typeable fonts. I have other designs that I created from scratch in Oobling and when I import the eps file into my ACS program the circles had been changed to all different size circles too. I have not had this problem with the few eps file designs that I have purchased from other sources so that's why I thought it might be a CadLink issue.


I have forwarded the link to this thread to the engineers at CADlink to see if they can shed any light on and address the issues that you're having. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from them.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> I have forwarded the link to this thread to the engineers at CADlink to see if they can shed any light on and address the issues that you're having. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from them.


I really don't want this thread to turn into an issue with picking apart different software programs. My main question was to try to find out if anyone knew of a usable driver that I could install to cut directly from the Oobling software to KNK MAXX cutter. 

The reason I posted the issues about the circles changing sizes was that I knew that one of the first suggestions would be to just export the file from Oobling as an eps and import it into the ACS program and cut from there. Yes that can be done but not without problems. What software may be causing the problems I don't know. The only thing I know is they both have the CadLink name tied to them. 

I wanted to explain all of the issues I was having in hopes that there is someone out there that has had the same problems and can possible post something that may help me out and not to pick a part either software.

I did post the issue with the circle size changing on the forum you have Stephanie but I haven't received any responses so I thought I would try it over here in hopes of finding out some answers. 

I would be happy to forward an eps file from both software programs and have someone download and import them into a program that is not linked to Cadlink to see if the circles change for them. This may help narrow down which program may be causing the problem. Anyone that would like to do this please PM me your email address and I will send you both files.

Stephanie - I appreciate you checking into this issue for me and hope there is someone out there that may be having the same problems and can offer any solutions. In the meantime I will continue to use my ACS program until I have purchased a new cutter that is compatible with the Oobling software.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I totally understand! In order to put a driver in a software, the software developer has to have permission from the cutter manufacturer. It is my understanding that Accugraphics doesn't want to give permission because they want people to buy their software. I'll double check with CADlink on that.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> I totally understand! In order to put a driver in a software, the software developer has to have permission from the cutter manufacturer. It is my understanding that Accugraphics doesn't want to give permission because they want people to buy their software. I'll double check with CADlink on that.


I'm pretty sure that is not the case as I spoke with Chad at KNK USA this morning and he told me you should be able to cut from Obbling... Any generic HPGL/2 driver should work and most generally the issue is the baud rate on the cutter and software...

He also said WinPC Sign has a KNK Maxx Driver in it... So I don't think it's an issue of not allowing a driver...


Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

katruax said:


> I'm pretty sure that is not the case as I spoke with Chad at KNK USA this morning and he told me you should be able to cut from Obbling... Any generic HPGL/2 driver should work and most generally the issue is the baud rate on the cutter and software...
> 
> He also said WinPC Sign has a KNK Maxx Driver in it... So I don't think it's an issue of not allowing a driver...
> 
> ...


Interesting... I'll double check. Obviously CADlink has the drivers for the MAXX cutters so I'll call right now and ask.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

BlingItOn,

So the circle size shift is really a non issue?.. It doesn't effect the final template right?... That was more of an observation than a "problem"...

Heck I would probably just call CadLink and ask if the Maxx is supported or call Chad at KNKUSA and see what he can tell you...

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm on the phone with the OEM manager at CADlink right now... I should have a solution for you soon!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, so the information you received, Kevin, was not correct. I'm glad to know my mind isn't playing tricks on me! 

KNK cutters have proprietary drivers so the exact driver for the each cutter needs to be used in order for it to work. The driver for the KNK MAXX was just emailed to me so I can help get it installed into your OOBling software.

I'm pretty sure that they will be including all of those drivers in OOBling 9 when we release it, but we can manually install this one in your OOBling 8. Shoot me an email and I'll send you the driver and help you get it set up.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

katruax said:


> BlingItOn,
> 
> So the circle size shift is really a non issue?.. It doesn't effect the final template right?... That was more of an observation than a "problem"...
> 
> ...


I don't think I would say it is a "non issue". If my cutter is cutting slower due to the fact that the circles are no longer round than it is effecting the time it takes me to produce a finished product. We all know that time is money so therefore the bottom line is I am loosing money because it takes longer to cut my templates. If the not so round circle did not slow down my cutter than I would say it is a "non issue" and just merely an "observation". 

I'll wait and see what info Stephanie gets before I call Chad at KNK.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> Okay, so the information you received, Kevin, was not correct. I'm glad to know my mind isn't playing tricks on me!
> 
> KNK cutters have proprietary drivers so the exact driver for the each cutter needs to be used in order for it to work. The driver for the KNK MAXX was just emailed to me so I can help get it installed into your OOBling software.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that they will be including all of those drivers in OOBling 9 when we release it, but we can manually install this one in your OOBling 8. Shoot me an email and I'll send you the driver and help you get it set up.


Thank you Stephaine....I will PM you right now.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I am very happy to report that the driver Stephanie emailed me worked. I can now cut from Oobling to my KNK MAXX cutter.

Thank you so much for all of your help Stephanie...you are a life saver!!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

katruax said:


> I'm pretty sure that is not the case as I spoke with Chad at KNK USA this morning and he told me you should be able to cut from Obbling... Any generic HPGL/2 driver should work and most generally the issue is the baud rate on the cutter and software...
> 
> He also said WinPC Sign has a KNK Maxx Driver in it... So I don't think it's an issue of not allowing a driver...
> 
> ...


I can cut from Oobling to my Maxx. All you need to do is Copy/Paste the KlicNKut.ini file from your ACS or Maxx folder to the Oobling folder. Then go to Cut>Plotting Defaults>Setup and click on Load New Driver.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

BlingItOn,
When you say you upgraded from ACS to Oobling, did you have to pay full price for Oobling or an upgrade price? Also, who did you do this through and what was the upgrade price? I may be interested in doing the same thing. I also have ACS Design Studio.

Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> I can cut from Oobling to my Maxx. All you need to do is Copy/Paste the KlicNKut.ini file from your ACS or Maxx folder to the Oobling folder. Then go to Cut>Plotting Defaults>Setup and click on Load New Driver.


Thanks for posting that information so that others can upgrade their drivers too. Stephanie called CadLink and got the driver file for me and then I pasted it into my Oobling folder and did the same steps you posted. It worked like a charm and I now I can cut from both programs.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

brndagayle said:


> BlingItOn,
> When you say you upgraded from ACS to Oobling, did you have to pay full price for Oobling or an upgrade price? Also, who did you do this through and what was the upgrade price? I may be interested in doing the same thing. I also have ACS Design Studio.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide.


I purchased by Oobling program from Stephanie at Synergy17.com. If you have the ACS program you can purchase the Oobling program at a discount price. I can't remember exactly the price I paid but it was a substantial savings off of the full price. Email Stephanie and I'm sure she will give you all of the details plus she will need information from your ACS dongle to put the order through.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks very much. I'll do that


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> Thanks for posting that information so that others can upgrade their drivers too. Stephanie called CadLink and got the driver file for me and then I pasted it into my Oobling folder and did the same steps you posted. It worked like a charm and I now I can cut from both programs.


I'm sorry you didn't contact me directly and a lot sooner! I would have been happy to help you with that!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> This is not only happening with the typeable fonts. I have other designs that I created from scratch in Oobling and when I import the eps file into my ACS program the circles had been changed to all different size circles too. I have not had this problem with the few eps file designs that I have purchased from other sources so that's why I thought it might be a CadLink issue.


Kevin, I just tested and Win PC Sign will cut to my Maxx using the Foison C24. Try that.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> Kevin, I just tested and Win PC Sign will cut to my Maxx using the Foison C24. Try that.


Would that work you think with my Eagle?...

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SandyMcC said:


> I can cut from Oobling to my Maxx. All you need to do is Copy/Paste the KlicNKut.ini file from your ACS or Maxx folder to the Oobling folder. Then go to Cut>Plotting Defaults>Setup and click on Load New Driver.


Yes, that's correct also. I just wanted to be sure she had the latest driver. We have had CADlink make some upgrades and changes to the drivers they include with OOBling for GCC cutters so I wasn't sure how long she has had her MAXX and if the driver had been updated at all since. But once I sent her the file, my instructions were the same... the only difference was that I told her to copy the ini file from my email into her OOBling folder.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

katruax said:


> Would that work you think with my Eagle?...
> 
> Kevin


I don't see why not! Just make sure you set the Com Port and Baud Rate in Win PC Sign after you add and then select Foison C-24.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> I'm sorry you didn't contact me directly and a lot sooner! I would have been happy to help you with that!


Before I purchased the Oobling software I did contact you, but back then you told me that one of Foison drivers should work. I tried them all but none of them did....sorry I didn't think to ask again....I guess I would have saved Stephanie from going through the trouble of locating the driver file for me. 

Well, on the bright side, now anyone that has the ACS software with the MAXX will know that they can use another software program without having to purchase a new cutter.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> Before I purchased the Oobling software I did contact you, but back then you told me that one of Foison drivers should work. I tried them all but none of them did....sorry I didn't think to ask again....I guess I would have saved Stephanie from going through the trouble of locating the driver file for me.
> 
> Well, on the bright side, now anyone that has the ACS software with the MAXX will know that they can use another software program without having to purchase a new cutter.


I must have spaced out and thought you were going to be using Win PC Sign. I would have known to tell you to copy/paste the Maxx INI file if you were going to be using Oobling! I often help KNK people with this same thing when they want to use a dongled version of the older KNK Studio with their Maxx. Sorry about that!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> I must have spaced out and thought you were going to be using Win PC Sign. I would have known to tell you to copy/paste the Maxx INI file if you were going to be using Oobling! I often help KNK people with this same thing when they want to use a dongled version of the older KNK Studio with their Maxx. Sorry about that!


No worries....You have always been such a big help and offered great support. I'm just happy that everything works and others know that there are options available.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> No worries....You have always been such a big help and offered great support. I'm just happy that everything works and others know that there are options available.


Yes... definitely a very good post for this forum!


----------

